# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Phần mềm cài Driver tự động cực hót

## hongson1992

các bạn tải về = đường dẫn bên dưới, giao diện tiếng anh cực dễ sử dụng

http://suachuamaytinh.vn/vi/downloa...iver-chung-thanh-drivethelife2010netsetupexe/



quảng cáo ké tý các bác đừng chém em nhé
đt: 0974 373 284
nâng cấp, bảo trì, sửa chửa máy vi tính. hệ thống mạng. khắc phục sự cố cho máy vi tính, hệ thống mạng. cài đặt phần mềm : hệ điều hành & các phần mềm ứng dụng. cài đặt anti-virus, diệt virus (phần mềm tốt nhất). dọn dẹp, hoàn chỉnh lại toàn bộ để máy chạy nhanh hơn. chia đĩa, sao lưu hệ thống phòng chống hư hỏng sau này, nói chung mọi vấn đề về máy vi tính của bạn
http://suachuamaytinh.vn suamaytinh sua may tinh sua chua may tinh suachuamaytinh sửa máy tính sửa chữa máy tính
dịch vụ sửa chữa máy tính tại nhà và cơ quan: đt: 0974 373 284 (toàn bộ khu vực hà nội hà tây cũ)

chúng tôi nhận sửa chữa khắc phục tất cả vấn đề về máy tính máy in hệ thống mạng
nậng cấp, bảo trì, sửa chửa máy vi tính. hệ thống mạng
khắc phục sự cố cho máy vi tính, hệ thống mạng
cài đặt phần mềm : hệ điều hành & các phần mềm ứng dụng
cài đặt anti-virus, diệt virus (phần mềm tốt nhất)
dọn dẹp, hoàn chỉnh lại toàn bộ để máy chạy nhanh hơn
cài đặt máy tính phòng net - game, nối mạng (nối cáp, hoàn chỉnh truy cập và chơi game)
chia đĩa, sao lưu hệ thống phòng chống hư hỏng sau này, nói chung mọi vấn đề về máy vi tính của bạn

:: những ưu điểm - thế mạnh tuyệt đối của chúng tôi so với những dịch vụ khác là :
bạn sẽ không mất nhiều thời gian chờ đợi, chở đi chở về,
tránh được những hỏng hóc trong khi vận chuyển.....khi mang máy đến các điểm dịch vụ sữa chữa .
chất lượng dịch vụ an toàn, uy tín. đội ngũ kỹ sư, kỹ thuật viên tay nghề cao nhiều năm kinh nghiệm nhiệt tình, trách nhiệm.
chi phí sửa chữa thấp
chúng tôi có linh kiện thay thế giá phù hợp.

· tư vấn miễn phí mọi vấn đề về vi tính.



liên hệ: nguyễn văn dũng: - mobile: 0974373284

----------


## changmin629x

hóa ra là bác đang quảng cáo đấy ah? máy em caì win song thì tự động cập nhật driver....hihihi

----------

